# Where can I get a custom patch made and embroidered for a decent price?



## JockinRonB (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey, I'm starting a clothing line and I was looking to get a custom patch made for a jacket. I wanted the patch to be a logo of mine for the back of a baseball jacket. If someone could point me in the right direction that would be great.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

JockinRonB said:


> Hey, I'm starting a clothing line and I was looking to get a custom patch made for a jacket. I wanted the patch to be a logo of mine for the back of a baseball jacket. If someone could point me in the right direction that would be great.


Hi Ronald,

Almost all embroiderer do patches or badge that you may source locally to save some shipping cost.

Here are some sites for your to learn which kind of patch will be best for your jacket.
Police Patches
Patches: Colman and Company - Discount Commercial Embroidery Supplies - Machine Embroidery Supplies Catalog
Stitches Embroidery - Pittsburgh
Embroidable Blank Patches For Machine Embrodiery That You Can Embroider On - AllStitch Embroidery Supplies

Good luck!

-bill


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Firstly :welcome:
Just about any commercial embroidery business will be able to do this for you.

Price depends on numbers and size.
1 off will be way more expensive than 1000

A quick search of the net for badge/patch makers in your country/state will be a good place to start and see what you get.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

welcome to tsf. throw a rock in any direction and you will hit 5 guys that do this type of work (at least around here!). hit them up and see what it will cost. 

or...

do an internet search for 'embroidered emblems'


----------



## JockinRonB (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you guys, I'll check out some of the links you posted...I appreciate your help


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

JockinRonB said:


> Thank you guys, I'll check out some of the links you posted...I appreciate your help


Did you ever get your patches done? How much did they charge you to sew them on?


----------



## JockinRonB (Dec 8, 2011)

I haven't gotten them done yet, I'm still shopping around to find the best prices


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Where are you located? and how many are you looking for.


----------



## JockinRonB (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm in Cincinnati, OH, but I only wanted to get one for now to sort give a sample to the people who may want to place orders later. I think the small quantity is the issue


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Jian is the your best partner for emblems business.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

For patches most people would have a minimum. I do embroider 1 offs but then I am using an embroidery machine - if you are going for larger quantities then the process of doing is changed and they look slightly tighter as a patch.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

